
God Rest Ye Merry (2015) - ashin
http://crookedhouse.org/grym-home/
======
jhbadger
The idea of such an event is fascinating and I enjoyed reading about it.
Although one comment on the site points to a difference between American and
British culture: they say they set the story in the 1950s because it is "a
'vanished decade' in pop culture". Which is odd because in the US it is
perhaps the most cliched decade thanks to things like "Happy Days", "Grease",
faux-1950s diners like Johnny Rocket's, etc.

------
nickthemagicman
This is totally cool. I wish there were more events like this. Disney meets
escape rooms meets The Mysterious Package Company.

I bet there's a huge market for botique entertainment like this.

------
praptak
INHO 250 GBP is a steal for this kind of experience. There are more expensive
shows where you sit on your ass as part of the audience and just watch other
people perform.

------
acheron
That should be “God Rest You Merry”. ‘Ye’ is a subject pronoun. The subject of
the phrase is ‘God’.

Now diagram the sentence five times, due in class next week.

~~~
doomrobo
Can't it be read as "God rest the merry"? That parses just fine.

~~~
a1369209993
In that case it's a typo, and should be spelled "God Rest Þe Merry", with a
latin^W _english_ capital letter thorn, rather than a Y, which was used as a
substitute when using early german printing type that didn't include the thorn
character.

Unless you're actively trying to write in Ye Olde Butcherede Englishe, in
which case go ahead.

------
dijit
The site is creaking under the weight of hackernews.

------
GreenToad5
>It was a difficult event to capture, because putting a camera crew in would
have ruined the mood.

Really? Why didn't they use hidden cameras and microphones then?

